# Anyone have any experience with the Tascam Model 12?



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm looking to start my home studio. I've seen several reviews of this product. I really dig the tactile workflow. I come from the 90's so 4 tracks are very familiar to me. Does anyone have one/used one? 

Check out Pete's video if your interested!!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I might have been had I not already been the happy owner of a Zoom L-12 for much less money.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That looks like something a friend had-and would be cool.

I have a Tascam, but several models down.
DP-008EX

It works for what I do, and the next model up was a significant amount more--so no regrets that way--but I would love this new one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I also have a Tascam. But not the model you are referring to. For me, its the multichannel US-1641. It's still working for me after all these years. I record 10 tracks when I record my band.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

My bud had the 24 in that version. It’s cool man. Does good work. Get quality sd cards tho. Also the retro look is awesome


----------

